# A extra dog ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,

I'm just wondering how Hard it might be to introduce another dog into our home.
We have a 20 month old Labradoodle called Chester who is very well tempered & he in return is well loved, he has changed our home for the better.
My children & us are considering getting a extra dog for companionship for us & Chester.
We are concerned with it causing Jealousy/Territory problems with Chester, is this a well known concern with introducing a Second dog.

Advice very welcome.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If it's a girl he will love you forever! spesh a fit girl! ha!

We have a boy and a girl - boy came first and when girly arrived Sweep fell in love instantly - just be aware that 1 boy + 1 girl could result in millions of others in no time.

We got the girl done first then the boy as he was humping her head alot.

Greeny :lol:


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We have had our lab cross for nearly 8 years, when she was 5 she started snapping at other dogs to the extent that we would have to really hold her if a dog came the other way. 

This was hugely concerning for us, she was so well behaved otherwise and a wonderful pet. 

We decided to get another dog, maybe not the best decision with her behaviour but something had to be done and training didnt do anything. 

We went to a rescue centre and met Meg, she had been used for commercial breeding was very nervous. We tried the 2 dogs together and surprisingly Holly didnt snap. They both held a paw up which was apparently a good sign.

They were ok in the car on the way home, one sat in one corner of the boot and the other in the opposite corner.

When we got home Holly tried to domineer by "mounting" Meg. The first week certainly wasnt easy. Holly would snap now and then but SWMBO works from home so was able to keep an eye on them.

Once that week had passed they started to show love for each other. Meg house trained immediately and copied Holly on the lead so we now had 2 pulling maniacs. 

They have got on now for the last 3 years, they share a large basket and in the motorhome they sleep in the shower compartment on their fleecy blanket. 

Getting another dog was the best thing we did, Holly is now brilliant with other dogs. Our friends came down the beach the other day and put their JR in the boot with our 2 and there was no problems.

We can let them off the lead at the beach and if they see another dog we can be sure that there wont be problems.

If your dog is already good with other dogs then I doubt there is likely to be any problems.

We were often told by people that 2 bitches would never get along but they do. 

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

One of each is a good idea. Your existing dog may not like it at first, just persevere and do not let him bully her if he tries, he will get used to it and they will end up best friends. 

He is the number one dog so give him his place, give him his food a few seconds before you give the food to her, greet him first etc. He will put up with her more easily if he knows he is the leader of the pack, Alan.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

On two separate occasions over the years we have been faced with the problem of having two dogs that started fighting. On both occasions the initial year or so they were fine but eventual it became a major problem.
The first time it happened we had no choice but to give one dog away and on the second time we gave a dog back to our daughter to look after.
We now have one dog and thats enough especially as we are abroad in the van for around 4 months of the year.
It may or may not be a problem.

Mike


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

It is all dependant on the nature of your Lab. I have a 4 year old Springer and recently looked after my sons 4 month old Cocker (both dogs) within a hour the pup had taken over his bed his food and water and was hanging from his ears, without a murmur from him.

Charlie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the Advice (Fors & against) We'll have to think long & hard on this one.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We live full time in our motorhome and have a 6 year old lab cross bitch, 5 years collie cross boy (castrated October last year) and have just taken on my daughters many mix female 5 year old unspayed dog. We got Roxy 23rd December in north west Spain on our way to Malaga. She's never lived with other dogs before and instantly had to live and travel in the motorhome with 2 others. We have had some fights between the girls and have had to intervene, but they now act as thought they've all been together all their lives. 
Our biggest worry is that one week in, Roxy came into season and even though Jake had the chop October he obviously knew exactly what he wanted to do and we had to constantly separate them. Here's hoping the vet did his job otherwise in about 6 weeks we'll be travelling with many.

Back to the question, go for it dogs are good company for each other.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks dora... You've certainly got your hands full, I hope Jakes operation went well :!: :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We decided to get a second dog when our dog Toby (lab X) was about 12. He was a great dog, so calm and gentle, and we thought that training a new dog would be easy with such a good role model.

Ha! Maybe it was because Charlie was a collie/springer cross and highly strung. Maybe it was jealousy (can dogs have that?). Maybe it was Toby getting old, grouchy and infirm, but boy did they grow to dislike each other!

Toby was top dog and treated Charlie with such snarls. We'd never seen anything like it from him to any other dog. The dog behaviour therapist said Charlie had classic underdog symptoms, which made him very nervous with strangers and agressive to other dogs.

Since Toby died a few years ago Charlie has really changed for the better. He's older and calmer, of course, but he's better with strangers and doesn't go for other dogs. He even allowed my sister's puppy in the house, and had his ears and tail chewed as thanks.

I wouldn't have another male dog while Charlie is still with us. I'm sure many pairs do get on famously, but 2 males are often a real handful, even when they do get on.

Lesley


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We have a collie/lab cross, Shadow, and he has never liked other dogs. I always took him for walks when I knew no one else would be around. I was nervous about getting another dog as he was 10 years old. 

But we got Belle...see pic...as a pup and surprisingly they get along fabulously. No real jealousy...other than if I'm playing with Belle, Shadow barks to be played with as well.

The truth is I think he's got a new spring in his step and now when we go for a walk he's a joy, doesn't even pay attention to other dogs...it's her that has a go!! :wink: 

I wish we would have had two dogs all along as I think Shadow was pretty lonely before Belle came along. I also think it has to be boy/girl as two boys will almost always fight for dominance.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

we have four shelties, tw are 14 years old and two are 4 years old.
They all live happily with our 5 years old rough collie.
monday to friday they have the company of daughters two huskies.
aged 1 and 2 years.

An occasional problem.

Dogs are naturally pack animals

Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have 2 terriers,a dog aged 6 and a bitch aged 2.We had the youngest dog at 8 weeks old so she was introduced to a male dominant and dog aggressive terrier when he was 4 years old.

We were nervous at first how Ky would react to Megan coming to live in his territory and had to monitor the situation closely for a few weeks.He sulked for a few days and wouldn't talk to me :lol: but once he realised she wasn't a threat and it was quite fun having a pup in the house he accepted her readily.

Now they are firm friends and play together enjoying each others company,the surprising thing is that the pup has now taken over and sometimes bosses Ky about and he doesn't mind,in fact I think he quite likes it.

Occasionally when she gots a bit too stroppy he chases her and grabs her tail but it's all good clean fun and they settle down afterwards.

In my opinion a dog and bitch together is the best combination for a harmonious relationship.Both dogs have been neutered which means there are no problems with seasons and sexual behaviour,although Meg gets ''thrusty'' at times :lol:

I think the best chance of success is to introduce a puppy to an adult dog then they can grow up together and form a close bond and if you don't intend to breed with the dogs have them both neutered.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

moblee said:


> We have a 20 month old Labradoodle called Chester who is very well tempered & he in return is well loved, he has changed our home for the better.


I can't really comment on pairing them up, sorry. But your comments above are mirror'ed by our experience with our Labradoodle (14 month old, Daisy).

They are a superb breed (even though they are not recognised as such by the kennel Club), mega loving, ultra intelligent and with a faultless temperament.

I hope everything goes well in the pairing up.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

moblee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just wondering how Hard it might be to introduce another dog into our home.
> We have a 20 month old Labradoodle called Chester who is very well tempered & he in return is well loved, he has changed our home for the better.
> ...


We have always had two together, dogs are very sociable animals and love company.

If you are thinking of a puppy, we always found that when bringing the puppy home we would keep the older dog in the house and take the the pup unseen, into the rear garden and then go back into the house through the front door. We would then let the older dog out into the garden, and every time they would bark, run in and out as is if to say come and see what Iv'e found outside. The bond our dogs have had has been great, because the older dog thinks the younger belongs to them as they found it. Never a cross word between six dogs in thirty odd years. This method was suggested to us by a Labrador Breeder and its always worked.

An older dog though would be best introduced away from home to see how well they get on first.

Good luck and let us know how you progress.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We had 6 dogs at one time, 2 pets who lived in the house one retired police dog also in the house, 2 working and 1 retired police dog in the garden. 
We are now down to 4, 2 inside and 2 out. 
They all got on and found their own place in the Pack. 
The reactions when a new dog comes along are varied and sometimes very funny. 
The old spaniel who completely ignored the new pup (munsterlander) and would spend all day walking away from the pup who wanted to be near him, the big males (rotti and malinois) who grew a foot taller in each others presence. 
My advice is always let them meet away from the house and have a good play together before taking them home. 
Don't mess around at home keeping them apart, remember you are leader of the pack and make you feelings known. 
If your current dog has a special spot or bed move it or even get rid of it then they have no territory to protect. 
The best idea is just get on with it and things will get sorted. 
JP


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have had, over the years, many variables of numbers of dogs in the house. I have boarded dogs (which sometimes came in two's and three's)in the house for many years too.

I am now down to just the one dog and one cat.

I have given it a lot of thought and I honestly believe that your dog will not thank you for introducing another dog into the house. To be fair he/she will not hate you for it either. If you have a strong bond with your dog then that should be enough. Why rock the boat?

I think a lot of people get a second dog because they feel they will make their dog happier. I don't think, without asking them, that you can make that decision for them. Look into your dogs eyes and see if you think that sharing you with another dog is going to make him/her any happier?

If you absolutely must do it then always get a completely different breed and different sex. That way you avoid too much rivalry between them :lol:


----------

